# Yellow anal fin



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

I went in to Big Als(LFS) in Barrie,Ontario this afternoon and noticed this guy in the back corner tank.

















(sorry about the image quality, There from a cell phone)

He was yellow on the bottom half when he came in, (I came in a few hours later.) and the color was almost all gone when i got there.(stress I belive)

He was unlabelled and the guy wasn't totaly sure what exactly what he is.

They paid the customer $20CDN for him in credit. I'm going to pay $40 for him.
I have them holding him in store for a week to make sure he's ok.

So, what is he? and will he be ok with my reds? they are about 1.5-2" larger than he is.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

looks like a mac\spilo.....could be a tern with better pics? but id go with mac.

and if indeed it turns out to be a mac, u can NOT house him with ur pygo's

but if its a tern...then ya....get some better pics..


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

id say tern does it look exactly like the red bellies only yellow or does the color go noticeably higher than the middle of the p then maybe pira, however i say tern but im no expert


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Malok said:


> but if its a tern...then ya....get some better pics..


These pics are enhanced pics(im not good @ it. ) from my cell phone. ill post the originals if someone can do a better job and repost them. I just f*cked with the sliders till it was better but i know not what i do...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

go to the shop agian tomorrow or somthing with a better camera and post pics before u buy this fish. Because i think its mose likely a Mac
and You cant keep the mac with ur reds.

but if it turns out to be a tern.. its a diffrent story.


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking at the photos again and comparing the "quick visual reference" i come to this conclusion, what do you all think?

This page (Serrasalmus maculatus) makes mention of a black edge on the anal fin while This page (Serrasalmus spilopleura) Says NO dark edge.

I noted when I took the pictures, the black edge, and you can see it a little in the enhanced pictures.

Do you guys see it in the pic too??

If so, (s)he is a Serrasalmus maculatus.



Dawgz said:


> go to the shop agian tomorrow or somthing with a better camera and post pics before u buy this fish. Because i think its mose likely a Mac
> and You cant keep the mac with ur reds.
> 
> but if it turns out to be a tern.. its a diffrent story.


Im thinking of getting a 55g for him it just means my whole living room is fill of tanks.
Adam B


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

spilo == mac.....correct me if im wrong hastus...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a mac.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID complete.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

im gooooooood lol


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

hastatus said:


> S. maculatus. ID complete.


Thanks, but i still read on your site references to both being the same species. Am I reading this info wrong?

Adam


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> AdamB Posted Today, 05:00 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 18 2006, 01:06 AM)
> 
> S. maculatus. ID complete.
> ...


The accepted scientific name is what it is for the present time (2 separate species) by 1 authority. Until something different is published that is what OPEFE has to go by.


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Again, Thanks...


----------

